# Kernel failed to accept USB Flash Drive on OHCI

## CaptainBlood

Hi All,

AT boot time, with usb flash drive plugged in, I have the following report in /var/log/dmesg

```
[    7.467568] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    7.469261] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 10

[    7.469279] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    7.469301] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKU] -> GSI 10 (level,$

[    7.469370] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    7.469769] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus numb$
```

```
[    7.668634] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 148956132 ns)

[   13.997662] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: USB HC takeover failed!  (BIOS/SMM bug)
```

```
[   13.997686] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: can't setup

[   13.997710] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: USB bus 1 deregistered

[   13.998080] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   13.998095] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: init 0000:00:02.0 fail, -16

[   13.998124] ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -16
```

My problem occurs at the second code section.

I tried as many timer options I could find in kernel configuration, without any improvement.

On the other side, the install iso does raise such an issue, and flash disk is declared, visible and operational as /dev/sda. So I figure it could be a good starting point for my kernel configuration.

I dont know how to retrieve the .config matching the iso kernel configuration.

Does someone has any advice in this respect ?

Thank you for your attention.

----------

## richard.scott

you can boot the iso cd and type this:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz
```

This will output the current running kernel's config.

If you've mounted a local disk you can redirect this output to a file

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

I finally solved that out, but because it occured during a kernel leaning process, I'll have to finish it prior to posting any of my conclusion on the minimalistic was to solve this USB flash disk issue.

Richard , thanks again for this great tip  :Smile: ,

I shouldn't be too long to close this topic.  :Wink: 

----------

